# Bootmanager (LiLO) will/"kann" Windows nicht mehr laden



## antihero (9. März 2004)

*Bootmanager (LiLO) will/"kann" Windows nicht mehr laden (GRUB auch nicht)*

Hi fellow tutorials.de-ler

Ich habe mir mal wieder ein schönes Problemchen eingehandelt und zwar als ich mir flugs und ohne zu überlegen (Hey, ich gebs wenigstens zu!) ein SuSE Linux installiert hab. An sich keine Sünde aber dummerweise überschreibt SuSE bei der Installation standardmässig den installierten Bootloader und so stehe ich jetzt mit einer 80 GB Platte und einer 6 GB Partition Linux da. Auf die restlichen 74 Gb kann ich nicht zugreifen (Doch, via Linux schon) weil das Bootmenu halt keine "Windows" option mehr für mich bereit hält.

"Mei is der dumm" denkt sich jetzt sicher ein hoher Prozentzahl der Mitlesenden. Stimmt nicht ganz. Ich habe schon in der lilo.conf herumgestöbert (Ja, ist dasselbe wie mit YaST Bootloader-Eintrag editeren, gibt aber ein bisschen mehr Hacker Credibility wenn mans in der Datei direkt von Hand macht) und dabei mal den Eintrag:

other=/dev/hda1
label=windows

eingefügt, ein Tipp von einem Kollegen.
Funktioniert soweit auch, leider passiert nach Wahl der "windows" Option (beim neubooten) gar nichts ausser dem hämischen "Loading Windows" auf schwarzem Bildschirm, mehr geht nicht.

Ich habe auch probiert mal ein anders "hda" (Bitte nicht lachen ihr Meister der Technik) anstelle des hda1 zu setzen, zB. hda2 oder sowas, resultiert aber in derselben Meldung... "Loading Windows".

Hat jemand von euch eine Ahnung wie man dieses Problem lösen könnte?

Vielen Dank schonmal!

antihero


----------



## antihero (10. März 2004)

Ich habe nun auch noch mit dem Programm cfdisk überprüft ob die Win-Parition überhaupt erkannt wird. Scheint kein Problem zu sein. Ich habe ihr dort auch mal zum ausporbieren das "Boot" Flag zugewiesen, änderte aber ebenfalls nichts. In cfdisk ist die Win-Partition als dev/hda5 eingetragen, diesen Eintrag habe ich so in die lilo.conf übernommen.

Ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

antihero


----------



## Tim C. (10. März 2004)

Hast du nach deinen Änderungen in der lilo.conf denn Lilo auch ausgeführt? Sprich du musst auf der Console einmal lilo eingeben und mit Enter bestätigen, damit er die Änderungen überhaupt in den MBR schreibt. Das wird i.d.R. mit einer Ausgabe quitiert, die darstellt, was genau gemach wurde.
Wenn du Lilo nicht ausführst nach einer Änderung, kann du in die lilo.conf auch die Bibel in Alt-Griechisch reinschreiben, ohne das ihn das jucken würde


----------



## gothic ghost (10. März 2004)

other=/dev/hda1
label=windows

würde ich in 

other=/dev/*hde1*
label=windows
ändern


----------



## Tim C. (10. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von gothic ghost _
> *other=/dev/hda1
> label=windows
> 
> ...


Kannst du mir verraten, was er auf dem fünten IDE Gerät suchen soll? 90% aller Rechner haben ein Maximum von 4 IDE Geräten also hda,hdb,hdc und hdd.

Oder übersehe ich da grade was?


----------



## gothic ghost (10. März 2004)

@Tim Comanns


> _Original geschrieben von Tim Comanns _
> *Kannst du mir verraten, was er auf dem fünten IDE Gerät suchen soll? 90% aller Rechner haben ein Maximum von 4 IDE Geräten also hda,hdb,hdc und hdd.
> 
> Oder übersehe ich da grade was? *



habe auch suse installiert, habe 2 hdd's, 1 Brenner und ein CD-ROM drin und suse spricht die esrte Platte als hde an.

PS. sorry habe 3 hdd's :-(


----------



## antihero (10. März 2004)

@Tim(1): hmm....  Doch, habe lilo schon ausgeführt. 
@Tim(2): Keine Ahnung wieso hda5... :/ Ich weiss ja auch nicht obs stimmt, bloss wird in cfdisk bei der Windows Partition als Name "/dev/hda5" angegeben. Ich habs aber auch mit hda1 probiert, wie im ersten post beschrieben, hat nichts verändert.
@gothic_ghost: Werds ausprobieren.

Vielen Dank euch beiden.


----------



## antihero (10. März 2004)

@gothic_ghost: Wenn ich hde1 für die windows-Option eintrage gibt der "lilo" Befehl ein "fatal"-Fehler aus und meldet das kein solches Gerät angeschlossen sei. :S


----------



## gothic ghost (10. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von antihero _
> *@gothic_ghost: Wenn ich hde1 für die windows-Option eintrage gibt der "lilo" Befehl ein "fatal"-Fehler aus und meldet das kein solches Gerät angeschlossen sei. :S *



hacker feeling ade,
Geh mit Yast in die Partitonierung und schau da mal nach.
Was ist mit den Einträgen  chainloader und makeactive ?


----------



## antihero (10. März 2004)

@gothic_ghost: Chainloader & makeaktive habe ich beide nicht drin. Was stellen die beiden genau an? Poste nachher mal die Daten welche Yast zu meinen Partitionen ausspuckt.


----------



## antihero (10. März 2004)

hahaha.







hda5 sollte eigentlich doch richtig sein?!


----------



## gothic ghost (10. März 2004)

@ antihero
ja, sollte man/frau meinen.
vielleicht solltest du über Yast deinen Bootmanager nochmal
konfigurieren.
Mit makeacfive wird die zu bootende Partition aktiviert.

Mein Bootmenü sieht so aus (Text)

Der Name der Datei = menu.lst
die Menüliste was ich beim booten sehe, aber nur die Titel die dev. sieht man nicht. 

gfxmenu (hd0,3)/message
color white/blue black/light-gray
default 0
timeout 8
title linux
    kernel (hd0,3)/vmlinuz root=/dev/hdg2  ide=nodma apm=off acpi=off     hdc=ide-scsi  vga=788
     initrd (hd0,3)/initrd
title win98
    root (hd0,0)
    makeactive
    chainloader +1
title floppy
    root (fd0)
    chainloader +1
title failsafe
    kernel (hd0,3)/vmlinuz.shipped root=/dev/hdg2 ide=nodma apm=off acpi=off vga=normal     nosmp maxcpus=0 disableapic 3
    initrd (hd0,3)/initrd.shipped

Mein Bootloader ist GRUB ;-)


----------



## antihero (10. März 2004)

@gothic_ghost: Erstmal danke für die Unterstützung. Ich habe auch schon probiert mit YaST einen komplett neuen Boot Manager einzurichten. Ob Lilo oder Grub, funktioniert beides nicht.
Die Option wird zwar brav hinzugefügt, nachdem man aber "windows" angewählt hat erscheint bloss der Text "Loading windows". Dabei bleibts.
Könnte es sein das die Win Partition aus irgendeinem Grund nicht mehr bootfähig ist?
Wie gesagt, auf die Daten der Win-Partition kann ich per Linux zugreifen.


----------



## gothic ghost (10. März 2004)

@ antihero
Tja, nichts ist unmöglich.
Aber wahrscheinlich haben die Bootloader mit NTFS Schwierigkeiten.
Im Netz oder hier SUCHEN  
Mehr weis ich leider auch nicht.
grützi (richtig?)


----------



## antihero (10. März 2004)

Weisst du was HPFS bei der Win Partition bedeutet?
//EDIT: grützi ist nicht ganz richtig...  Wenn schon, dann zur BEgrüssung und dann schreib besser "grüezi".


----------



## gothic ghost (10. März 2004)

grüezi @ antihero



> _Original geschrieben von antihero _
> *Weisst du was HPFS bei der Win Partition bedeutet?
> //EDIT: grützi ist nicht ganz richtig...  Wenn schon, dann zur BEgrüssung und dann schreib besser "grüezi".  *



High Performance File System

hier gibt es einiges


----------



## antihero (10. März 2004)

sälü gothic_ghost 

Habe auch schon einiges durchforstet aber es scheint einfach nichts zu fruchten.
Auf einer Linux Seite wurde empfohlen den Windows Bootloader wiederherzustellen. Lilo auf Diskette und dann mit WinXP CD in die Recovery Konsole und dort fixmbr. Habe ich gemacht, brachte aber ebenfalls keinen Erfolg.


----------



## gothic ghost (10. März 2004)

vieleicht hier


----------



## antihero (10. März 2004)

In diesem Thread gehts imo um etwas anderes, die Leute dort haben aber gemeint das Lilo & Xp an sich schon ein gewisses Konfliktpotenzial in sich birgt (hach, wie toll das mal wieder formuliert ist...). Also habe ich mal Grub installiert und dort eine option Windows eingefügt. Folgende Werte habe ich eingetragen:

type=other
root(hd0,4) 
chainreaction +1

Anstelle von root(hd0,4) habe ich auch root(hd0,0) ausprobiert. Beiderort kam beim neustart und anschliessendem wählen der "Windows" Option folgende Fehlermeldung:

root(hd0,0)
Filesystem unknown, partition type 0fx

Weitere Vorschläge?
Vielen Dank schomal, ohne euch hätte ich Computer & SuSE & Xp & jegliche Anzeichen von digitaler Technologie längst via Fenster entsorgt... 

antihero


----------



## Tim C. (10. März 2004)

lilo und XP laufen bei mir 1a zusammen. Keine Probleme mit NTFS oder ähnlichem. Ich glaube es liegt eher an deiner etwas unkonventionellen Aufteilung der Partitionen.


----------



## antihero (10. März 2004)

Hast du einen Vorschlag wie man das Problem lösen könnte?


----------



## gothic ghost (10. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von antihero _
> *Hast du einen Vorschlag wie man das Problem lösen könnte? *



ich hab einen   formatieren  

was mir noch aufgefallen ist, du hast xp in einer logischen
Partition installiert, und die liegt am Anfagn der Platte,
ist in der Tat eine unkonventionelle Art ;-) 

Mein Vorschlag zum partitionieren
1 primäre für xp
1 kleine primäre /boot  (25 MB) Linux
1 primäre  für /root (ca. 600 MB) Linux
damit wärst du auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## antihero (10. März 2004)

Kann man das irgendwie ohne Datenverlust (WinXP Partition) realisieren...?

Oder gäbe es andere Lösungen?

Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## gothic ghost (10. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von antihero _
> *Kann man das irgendwie ohne Datenverlust (WinXP Partition) realisieren...? *



mir fällt nichts mehr ein  

Da du ja von Linux auf xp zugreifen kannst, und hoffentlich einen
Brenner hast, würde ich alles wichtige brennen.

Oder du verzichtets auf Linux und versuchst dein Xp zu retten,
eine bootfähige CD von xp hast du ja wohl  

Sollte das auch nicht gehen, nja denn f...........
viel glück


----------



## antihero (10. März 2004)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## splat (11. März 2004)

hi!

ich habe auf meinem System genau das selbe Problem, und mein win2k befindet sich auf einer primären Partition. Daran dürfte es also auch nicht liegen.
Ich bin ebenfalls auf der Suche nach einer Lösung - wenn ihr etwas wisst, sagt mir hier bitte bescheid  

Gruß, Marc


----------



## Odzilla (19. März 2004)

Und hier ist noch einer mit - fast - dem selben Problem:

Hab auf meiner 1.Festplatte Debian und auf meiner zweiten SuSE, kann SuSE aber nicht mehr booten .
Bei der Installation von Debian wurde der vorher im MBR installierte Bootloader GRUB durch LILO überschrieben.

Hab auch schon alles oben beschriebene gemacht, hat aber nicht geholfen.

In der LILO.conf ist ja die Partition angegeben, die als root-Partition gemountet wird, in meinem Fall dev/hda2.
Eigentlich müsste das doch, wenn man ein anderes Linux booten will, durch die root-Partition der anderen Distri ersetzt werden, aber wo kann man sowas reinschreiben ?

EDIT:

Habs jetzt soweit gelöst, indem ich mit der SuSE-InstallationsCD SuSE gebootet und danach GRUB eingerichtet hab.


----------



## speakmy (22. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Tim Comanns _
> *lilo und XP laufen bei mir 1a zusammen. Keine Probleme mit NTFS oder ähnlichem. Ich glaube es liegt eher an deiner etwas unkonventionellen Aufteilung der Partitionen. *



es gibt einen ganz anderen weg. unter gewissen umständen hat lilo und grub probleme das ist aber kein thema da du den bootmanager von nt,2000 oder xp nutzen kannst. du musst nur den kernel unter deiner windowspart. packen und in die bootconf. von windows eintragen und das funst 100%.


----------



## speechy (16. April 2004)

*linux mit windows-bootloader starten*

moin zusammen!
ich habe bei mir win98, xp und Linux auf einer Platte in jeweils einer primären Partition laufen.
Zuerst hatte ich lilo in den mbr geschrieben.
"Windows loading" auf dem Schirm.
...und da bliebs auch.

Dann dieses im Netz gefunden:
http://www.lespocky.de/lhlinboo.htm
Also Linux aus dem windows-bootloader starten.
Hat bei mir prima funktioniert !
gruß aus Kiel
P.


----------

